# We sent Yankees home tonight!



## terry123

My astros just won a trip to the World Series tonight!!!  Houston proud !


----------



## Camper6

That's great. I watched the game. And now the tough part on Tuesday. The Los Angeles Dodgers.


----------



## terry123

Camper6 said:


> That's great. I watched the game. And now the tough part on Tuesday. The Los Angeles Dodgers.


Very true!  Just excited for us to be there!!


----------



## RadishRose

Oh no, my Yankees !!!


----------



## CeeCee

I'm just happy my Cubbies are out this year....last years game was stressful enough to last me for awhile. 

Yes, I live in California but my heart will always be with Chicago!


----------



## Camper6

I live in Canada.  We have only one team in the Major League Baseball League.  The Toronto Blue Jays.   

We didn't do as well as expected but in baseball there's always next year.

I love the game.  I played it as a young man.  I was a pitcher with lots of stuff on the ball.

This is our teams's 65th anniversary of a championship.  This year we had a world championship held in our city.  12 teams from all over the world.  The United States won the championship.  Great baseball.

Sending a picture of my glory days.


----------



## CeeCee

Camper6 said:


> I live in Canada.  We have only one team in the Major League Baseball League.  The Toronto Blue Jays.
> 
> We didn't do as well as expected but in baseball there's always next year.
> 
> I love the game.  I played it as a young man.  I was a pitcher with lots of stuff on the ball.
> 
> This is our teams's 65th anniversary of a championship.  This year we had a world championship held in our city.  12 teams from all over the world.  The United States won the championship.  Great baseball.
> 
> Sending a picture of my glory days.View attachment 43677




Baseball is my favorite also.  My son was a left handed pitcher in HS and occasionally played first base.  He was very good.


----------



## Camper6

If I lived in a major league city I would have a season ticket and be at all the games.


----------



## CeeCee

Camper6 said:


> If I lived in a major league city I would have a season ticket and be at all the games.



Even though my son lives 5 hrs from Chicago and Wrigley field, he tries to get to a few games.  Here is a pic of his 3 boys at Wrigley (my grandsons).


----------



## JustBonee

terry123 said:


> My astros just won a trip to the World Series tonight!!!  Houston proud !



Happy in the moment too,  but the Dodgers will be a huge challenge. .. can only hope they (stros) have  their pitchers rested enough.


----------



## moviequeen1

I'm happy the Yankees lost to the Astros.
In the 80's-90's I was a huge fan of both Toronto Blue Jays and LA Dodgers,but after the players went out on strike a 2nd time,I lost interest.
I may watch a couple games of World Series Sue


----------



## Victor

I favor any team that defeats the Yankees. (Remember the musical DamnYankees?)

This is the Astros big chance to overcome their awful loss to the White Sox 4-0 in the
2005 World Series. As a Sox fan, I sort of hope they win.


----------



## terry123

Thanks y'all.  I know its a long shot and I thought we had blown it when we lost those 3 games.  But just proud we made it to the Series and at least for a good showing!


----------



## Camper6

Congratulations folks.  That's the first sports topic I have seen here that has survived more than two posts.

Keep us up to date on the World Series.


----------



## Ruthanne

Camper6 said:


> Congratulations folks.  That's the first sports topic I have seen here that has survived more than two posts.
> 
> Keep us up to date on the World Series.


It's not the only topic that has more than 2 posts...

Congratulations to all the winning players!


----------



## Camper6

Ruthanne said:


> It's not the only topic that has more than 2 posts...
> 
> Congratulations to all the winning players!



Sports topics. We don't get too many.

The last one was two years ago.


----------



## Ruthanne

Camper6 said:


> Sports topics. We don't get too many.
> 
> The last one was two years ago.


I don't get what you are saying.  There are posts from a few weeks ago in Sports that have more than 2 posts. Anyways I don't look at it as a competition; people post when they want to and the topics are ALL GOOD to keep posting in in Sports.:sentimental:  I made a thread that is meant to last the entire NBA Season.  More posts will come in time.


----------



## nvtribefan

I don't care which team wins the series.  I'm just glad the Yankees aren't in it.


----------



## Camper6

Ruthanne said:


> I don't get what you are saying.  There are posts from a few weeks ago in Sports that have more than 2 posts. Anyways I don't look at it as a competition; people post when they want to and the topics are ALL GOOD to keep posting in in Sports.:sentimental:  I made a thread that is meant to last the entire NBA Season.  More posts will come in time.



Just scroll down to the bottom where it says similar threads and when they took place and how many replies. That's what I was looking at. Don't give me a speech please.

The last one other than this one is Yogi Berra died in 2015.

Why are you obsessing over an innocuous post?


----------



## 911

There's an old saying that goes something like:

"A hot dog at the ballpark beats a steak at the Ritz."
    -Author Unknown-

Do you believe that?


----------



## Camper6

911 said:


> There's an old saying that goes something like:
> 
> "A hot dog at the ballpark beats a steak at the Ritz."
> -Author Unknown-
> 
> Do you believe that?



Yes exactly.  Can't go to a ballgame without having a hotdog and a beer.  

Watched the game last night.  Houston did not have much in the way of hitting.


----------



## JustBonee

Camper6 said:


> Watched the game last night.  Houston did not have much in the way of hitting.



Last night was a different story.  Astro bats  came to life near the end of those 11 innings.  Nice win.


----------



## Camper6

Bonnie said:


> Last night was a different story.  Astro bats  came to life near the end of those 11 innings.  Nice win.



And a bit of luck.  When the relief pitcher tried to pick off a Dodger and threw the ball wild and it hit the umpire preventing it from going into center field.

I have never seen that happen before and I have never seen a ball game like that one last night.

Were they playing with a souped up ball?   I would have pulled the Astro pitcher long before the manager did with the lead they had.


----------



## JustBonee

Yes ...   strange things happen in these games.  Now on to game 3 in Houston on Friday.

[video]http://m.astros.mlb.com/news/article/259709652/another-rough-outing-for-astros-ken-giles/[/video]


----------



## Trade

I used to be a Dodger fan but I haven't followed baseball for a while. Is Koufax still pitching for them?


----------



## Camper6

Trade said:


> I used to be a Dodger fan but I haven't followed baseball for a while. Is Koufax still pitching for them?



Batting practice.


----------



## rkunsaw

A wild game last night. Astros won 13 to 12.


----------



## terry123

rkunsaw said:


> A wild game last night. Astros won 13 to 12.


A really late night.  And it was a wild night!!!


----------



## JustBonee

Between the Texans and the Astros yesterday ...  both games were beyond exciting.


and the brother-in-law who grabbed the ball and threw it back on the field ..


----------



## terry123

Well it did happen folks. We won the World Series!!!  Very proud of my Astros!!!


----------

